# What Programs Would You Like?



## Trip (Oct 13, 2001)

What programs would you like to see become avaible to Mac OS X? Or what are so programs you would like to see become avaible period? Any good idea's for a program that's your dream that you just want to see become reality? Post your idea's here.


----------



## martinatkinson (Oct 13, 2001)

Hello!

I have a long list of apps I would like to be ported to OS X here are my top 3:

Adobe GoLive
Adobe Photoshop
Quark Express
Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 13, 2001)

I've heard that the BSD/Mach underpinnings of OS X are VERY suitable for emulating environments.

I would like to see more emulators optimized for this.  Amiga, x86, atari, you name it


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 14, 2001)

I agree with Admiral!   I want to see more Emulation and also Photoshop would be very nice.  Does anybody have any idea when they are gonna port it?  Im pretty sure they are already in the process of porting GoLive (Even though i have no idea what it's for)  

Anyways Friday night (10-13-01) was a horrible night, this was rather a good night though.  Anybody else feel this way? 

Just a question, does anybody on here pay for software or just pirate it(seriously)?

-whitesaint


----------



## yogel (Oct 14, 2001)

i write software... so it bugs me when people don't pay for software... i want people to buy my software & not pirate it (cause if they pirate it i don't get money!!!!)

My top 10 (in no particular order):

* Macromedia Flash
* Photoshop
* InDesign
* MYOB Accounting
* Outlook (yes... i do run exchange)
* Chille!ASP (many unix/linux platforms... just no x86 yet)
* Ultradev (honestly... it kicks go live!)
* FaxStf (though i'm setting a linux box to run HylaFax come Wednesday)
* Fireworks
* Solitare!!!!

... this is of course on the basis that illustrator already runs in 10, so does ICQ, MSN... office is being released soon.. etc., etc., etc!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 14, 2001)

If I use it I pay
If I dont use it its not on my HD 


Admiral


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 14, 2001)

Yeah its kinda scares me too.  I have so much faith in Cocoa that I want to do it for the rest of my life.  (I realize its not going to be around forever but it will evolve).  It pisses me off that people won't pay for software when they can just pirate it.  I would think that alot of people "say" they would pay for it, but when it comes down to it they don't.  This world is full of hypocrites anyway i think.  Especially us hard working developers who work so hard, then people give away our work for free..   Well just my thoughts...

-whitesaint


----------



## Chris Belwinds (Oct 19, 2001)

I have always used WordPerfect on several platforms (DOS, Windows, Linux) and found WP much more reliable and powerful than its Redmont counterparts. I don't understand why Corel has dropped the Mac version. To see a carbonized version of WP 3.5 (or a new version!) would be a dream... 

-----------------
iMac 500
256MB RAM
MacOS X 10.1
MacOS 9.2
WP 3.5  in "Classic" mode


----------



## Jadey (Oct 19, 2001)

MYOB Accounting is out for OS X. Has been for some time. I use it every day at work (and yes I have paid for it) that accounting system is awesome. Plus - the X upgrade was FREE for registered users of the previous version. More upgrades to X should be like this. I don't know why so many folks cling to quicken when they drop Mac OS support on a whim every few years.

Things I'd like to have for X:
for work:
Palm Desktop
Photoshop
Quark
VSE Be Found

I hate launching classic for Palm Desktop especially.. just seems so silly. Fortunately all of the above are planned for X. 

For home: just games, games, games, games.. and the ability to play all the windows media formats (audio and video).


----------



## yogel (Oct 19, 2001)

Should have clarrified... MYOB Australian... that isn't out for X yet...

Andrew


----------



## Trip (Oct 20, 2001)

Major Update:

Adobe Photoshop and Illistrator have both already been ported, but are still in beta stages at this moment.
Quark is being ported currently.
Palm Desktop has also already been ported, but still in early beta stages.
Adobe GoLive was ported ages ago, but for an odd reason they havn't released it yet.

Also: pay for your software. You just seem to get more out of it when you really deserve to.


----------



## jsn (Oct 20, 2001)

Hi

I would like to see Borland products soon like Jbuilder and Kylix.  Also Microsoft Visual Basic

thanks
jsn


----------



## Jadey (Oct 21, 2001)

> Also: pay for your software. You just seem to get more out of it when you really deserve to.



Awww... c'mon. I don't know a single computer user that has never violated an end user agreement either by leeching it, not paying the shareware fee within 30 days, giving a copy to a friend, using the same copy on a second machine. The end user agreements are so limiting, it's ridiculous. I see this comment all the time on MacNN's boards. This board seems to be so much more honest about piracy - it's not the huge deal that BSA would like us to believe. So let's keep the forums here honest - and hopefully lecture free


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2001)

Heh. Let's just say: I didn't say you had to pay for *ALL* of your software.  I currently have a copy of Real Basic and Codewarrior on my desktop and well...I don't even have enough money to buy a Big Mac.


----------



## Jadey (Oct 21, 2001)

Fair enough


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2001)

Let's try to stay on topic here and not trail off into a discussion on warez, make a new post for that.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 21, 2001)

>> homer simpson voice <<
mmmmmm Big Maaaaaaacccc
** droool
>> end of homer <<

I will have a bacon mcMelt with supersized fries please


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 8, 2002)

If you want to write something that would be very useful, you should write a good FAX program.  I can't get FaxSTF to even work on my computer...


----------



## whitesaint (Jul 8, 2002)

devonfern, are you serious???  I can program that by tonight if i dont get wasted.

God loves me,
whitesaint


----------



## Trip (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whitesaint _
> *if i dont get wasted.*



LOL, you always seem to suprise me whitesaint, even if you do smoke weed.


----------



## Captain Code (Jul 9, 2002)

Well yeah I'm serious.  I hear many complaints about FAX STF and how crappy it is.  So if you could make one that actually is good, I would think that there would be demand for it.  Right now FAX STF and Cocoa E-FAX are the only 2 fax progs out there that I know of.


----------



## kainjow (Jul 12, 2002)

yeah i've heard about how bad it is and how there are really no other alternatives. taht would be a great software to create, especially since there are so few competitors.

also, how about medical software and other business software for os x? we don't have any of that stuff. i started working on a HCFA claims editro app in Cocoa but haven't continued working on it yet (will hopefully soon, once i complete anotehr project).


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2002)

kainjow: Once I finish learning C and then move onto Objective-C I plan on programming a really sweet medical application. My father made an OS 9 version, but he can't sell it do to the fact he works for the airforce medical.


----------



## kainjow (Jul 14, 2002)

what kind of medical software? i'm anxious to see it


----------

